# Lionel Transformer



## Larry Cornish (Jan 21, 2017)

After 20 years I pulled the American Flyer stuff out of the boxes and set up a circle. The transformer is a Lionel Type A 90 Watt It has 4 connections on the back A, B, C and U. I cannot remember what goes where. Someone help?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a link to see a circuit drawing of your transformer.

http://cs.trains.com/ctt/f/95/t/164963.aspx

There also are posts discussing it. It seems
the track should be connected to U and B. That
should give you a variable current up to 14 volts.

Don


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Also, the article discuss connection. U gets connected to the center rail and B would be connected to the outside rail. That way the whistle function will work properly.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Assuming this is postwar Flyer it is 2 rail. It does not matter which post connects to which rail if you are just running the train. It looks like for this transformer C is the equivalent of the base post and U is the equivalent of the 7 to 15V post. I will defer to an expert in Lionel transformers. I do not use these for Gilbert trains because the terminal designations are inconsistent between different numbered transformers and it is too easy to put more than 16V on a circuit.


----------



## Larry Cornish (Jan 21, 2017)

*Thanks*

That's what I needed! At least two locomotives are now running. :appl:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great to hear, have fun with them!


----------

